# Hlep!?!?



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

burton9 said:


> I am planning on buying a burton baron, but i need to know if my boot is too big?
> 
> I wear a size 13 boot, is that to big for this board(burton baron)


well how long is the board? different sizes= how wide the board is gonna be


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

FoRuMfReAk said:


> well how long is the board? different sizes= how wide the board is gonna be


it is the 157 burton baron..

does that help[?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

burton9 said:


> it is the 157 burton baron..
> 
> does that help[?


yup sure does lemme do a lil bit of research...i'll get back at ya tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

alrgiht thanks


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

how good are u and what is your stance
what is your weight also


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

how good am I? lol well i guess this is personal opinion...but decent.

I can a pretty good rider....no problemwith conering....jus the toe drag. Hit most jumps....not real big air....less than 10 feet off run ramps/jumps, like the walls...and can manage a 180 and some grabs..

Hit the park some with the bigger jumps...not much there except busting my a$$. Not much into rails but try them and depends on rail but some good some not.

so on that....its an in depth on "if im good" but im average i guess.

and im goofy...and give or take 154 pounds


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

that board is perfect for u
just adjust your bindings back on the heelside so u get little toe drag


----------

